
Creating All Humans: A Data-Driven AI Framework for Open Game Worlds - makimaki
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/1862/creating_all_humans_a_datadriven_.php?print=1
======
hendler
I'd like to use this system to build out my customer service team.

